
China’s Tencent takes on the App Store with launch of ‘mini programs’ for WeChat - xmly
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/09/wechat-mini-programs/
======
xmly
What is Apple's next move? This is a clear violation of App Store policy.
Apple is now playing double standard?

~~~
ci5er
How is it a violation any more than Exponent
([https://getexponent.com/](https://getexponent.com/)) or Microsoft's CodePush
([https://microsoft.github.io/code-push/](https://microsoft.github.io/code-
push/))?

